# Chance of cancer in hyperfunctioning nodule?



## RubyLuna21 (Apr 30, 2016)

Just wondering who had cancer in a hyperfunctioning nodule? 
Surgery in one month to remove, and never had a FNA. My uptake scan showed hyperfunctioning solitary nodule (about 4 cm) in my left lobe with complete suppression of my right lobe. 
I'm hyperthyroid with low TsH of 0.04. Docs say low probably of cancer in a hyperfunctioning (hot) nodule. But I read a lot of reports of it being more common. Either way it's coming out! 

Just wondering what the percentage is on this board.


----------



## Lenny-Loo (Sep 20, 2016)

What do you mean a hyperfunctioning nodule?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You probably won't get a clear answer. Some hot nodules are cancerous...some are not (likewise, some cold nodules are cancerous, some are not).

Do you have thyroid antibodies? Thyroid cancer is closely related to autoimmune thyroid disorders.


----------

